# Set up for Vinyl and HDTV. Help!!!



## zakhar2 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello. I am a professional classical musician and I am looking to put together a stereo system for listening to classical vinyl records as well as put my HDTV through it. I am interested in a clean sound with a lot of detail yet moderately expensive. I am very new to this and don't really know what is good on the market right now. My budget is around $500 for a pair of bookshelf speaker and around $500 for a receiver to drive them. I have a Rega P1 turntable. After reading some of the reviews I am looking into Paradigm Mini Monitors V6 and lower priced Marantz (NR1501) or Harmon Kardon receivers. Any thoughts on those choices? What else is good for the money?
Thank You!!!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Magnepan MMGs ($600/pair direct from Magnepan) don't take up much more room than bookshelves on stands and only weigh 20 lbs each so you can keep them against the wall and bring them out when you listen. I doubt you will find many bookshelf speakers that sound as good, especially for the same price. The Harman Kardon HK3490 ($300) is servicable until you can upgrade and has a decent phono stage built in.

http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/magnepan_mmg.htm
http://www.soundadviceblog.com/reviews/review-magnepan-mmg-speakers/

http://stereos.about.com/od/stereoreceiverreviews/fr/HK3490.htm
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/receivers/hk-3490


----------

